# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  HC Cuba vs Monte Carlo

## stream

If you have a choice of either using Hemianthus Callitrichoides HC Cuba or Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' as a foreground carpet. Which one would you choose? I was told HC is harder to grow. Is that true? Any other preferred alternatives?

TIA

----------


## Shadow

True, just get Monte carlo

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Personally for me, it depends on what kind of scape are you looking for.

If you want a lush pasture that look like something the cows will stand in to have a whole day buffet or you want to replicate that classic Windows Wallpaper, then you should go for HC. And yes, HC is a little harder to take care of. More attention and back-breakage is required.



If you just want something simple to just cover up the soil, monte carlo is the way to go. I would also planted monte carlo on a higher edge so that they can grow out and over the edges, achieving that Babylon-like look.

----------


## stream

Thanks Desmond for the idea. Then we can have both; MC as the first level carpet and HC on the second level. Its would look like terrace as in those rice field. The only problem is; how do I hold the soil so that it will not collapse into a slope? Using vertical rocks and arranging them into a border might help I guess. I'm excited about the idea for my 2 feet. :-)

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Yes. You got to use vertical rocks but you can support the substrate by using acrylic sheet behind the rocks.

That is a good idea to do terraces but from my artsy mind, I cannot visualize the whole tank scape with terraces.

----------

